# Future



## Cracker Jack

Ayudadme con mis deberes en Català.  Necesito traducir algunas frases de futuro en Català.

Com es diu

1. Voy a salir de la clase a las 17h.

2. Voy a regresar a las 19h.

3. Voy a hacer algunos trabajos.

Son correctes els seguents?

1. Vaig sortir de la clase a las 17h

2. Vaig retorner a las 19h.

3. Vaig fer algu treballs.

Moltes gracias.


----------



## Jana337

Hi Jack,

I changed the thread title - hope you don't mind. All languages are permitted here but I would like to have all languages in the titles strictly in English to facilitate future searches for people who are not proficient in them.

Thanks for understanding.

Jana

P.S. Also, please notice that the suggested format of the title is Language: Topic.


----------



## Cracker Jack

It's ok with me. Anyway, the change that you made makes it even more attractive and for those who are in need of info, this easily calls their attention.  Thanks.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Ayudadme con mis deberes en Català. Necesito traducir algunas frases de futuro en Català.
> 
> Com es diu
> 
> 1. Voy a salir de la clase a las 17h.
> 
> 2. Voy a regresar a las 19h.
> 
> 3. Voy a hacer algunos trabajos.
> 
> Son correctes els seguents?
> 
> 1. Vaig sortir de la clase a las 17h
> 
> 2. Vaig retorner a las 19h.
> 
> 3. Vaig fer algu treballs.
> 
> Moltes gracias.


 
Hello Cracker Jack!
The correct forms are: 
1. sortiré de (la) classe a les 17h. 
2. retornaré a les 19h. 
3. vaig a fer alguns treballs. 

Molta sort!
Salutacions,
Roi


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gracias Roi.  Me he equivocado porque me acuerdo de que vaig + infinitiu es la formula para indefinido.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Moltes gracias Roi. Me he equivocado porque me acuerdo de que vaig + infinitiu es la formula para indefinido.


gràcies a tú per aprendre el nostre idioma!
Remember that you must never use "-as" for plurals in Catalan, it's "-es". Examples: les, unes, gràcies, finestres. 
Salut
Roi


----------



## Anna Più

Hello Jack and Roi!  This is my first post! 

I think there is a better translation:
1. Ok with Roi
2. _Tornaré a les 19h_   (we don't say _retornaré_ from/at somewhere)
3. Ok with Roi, but you can also say _Faré alguns treballs_ (we use _Vaig a fer_, to describe an inmediatly intention).

It will be nice if you can correct my english...
Gràcies!
Anna Più


----------



## Roi Marphille

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hello Jack and Roi! This is my first post!
> 
> I think there is a better translation:
> 1. Ok with Roi
> 2. _Tornaré a les 19h_ (we don't say _retornaré_ from/at somewhere)
> 3. Ok with Roi, but you can also say _Faré alguns treballs_ (we use _Vaig a fer_, to describe an inmediatly intention).
> 
> It will be nice if you can correct my english...
> Gràcies!
> Anna Più


 
wow, a new girl in town! wellcome!  
my comments, 
2. I'd say both are correct. However I admit that I never use "retornar" http://www.grec.net/cgibin/lexicx.pgm as a verb, I usually use it as a participle or noun "retorn". You are probably right.
3. yes, you are right but in that very phrase is "vaig a..". "faré" would be the perfect translation for "haré" in Castilian, and it was not the case of the translation. 

Salut, 
Roi


----------



## Anna Più

Hy Roi!

I think , we both are right. We *usually* don’t say _retornar_ from/at somewhere. Maybe because in the dayly speaking it sounds too much poetic?

Una picada d’ullet! (By the way, how can I traduce this phrase in english?)

Thank you so much!
Anna Più


----------



## Cracker Jack

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> gràcies a tú per aprendre el nostre idioma!
> Remember that you must never use "-as" for plurals in Catalan, it's "-es". Examples: les, unes, gràcies, finestres.
> Salut
> Roi


 
M'agrada molt Catalunya - l'idiome, la gent, la ciutat, seus edificies, seva cultura i arquitectura tambe. Doncs jo tinc la determinacio per aprendre catala i parler com vosaltres.  Pero, meu nivell es bastant baix. Acabo de realitzar vuitant hores de curs per estrangers. No obstant aixo,jo tinc dos anys mes aqui.  Moltes gracies una altra vegada.

CJ


----------



## Cracker Jack

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hello Jack and Roi! This is my first post!
> 
> I think there is a better translation:
> 1. Ok with Roi
> 2. _Tornaré a les 19h_ (we don't say _retornaré_ from/at somewhere)
> 3. Ok with Roi, but you can also say _Faré alguns treballs_ (we use _Vaig a fer_, to describe a *spur-of the moment* intention).
> 
> It will be nice if you can correct my e(*E*)nglish...
> Gràcies!
> Anna Più


 
Thanks a lot Anna and welcome to the forum.  Amb molt gust. There you are, I already corrected your English (always written with capital E).

CJ


----------



## Anna Più

Thanks a lot Jack, and also benvingut!


----------

